# 2016-2017 Resort Opening Dates



## Jully (Oct 25, 2016)

With K opening in an hour for the season the next big question is who will open next? We have Wildcat and Sunday River both making snow. I don't remember the last time SR wasn't one of the first two open in the northeast, but they are handicapped this year. 

Additionally just saw this from Bretton Woods on Facebook!



> Assistant Director of Ski Operations Alexa Bernotavicz tests the goods laid down overnight by our award-winning snowmaking team.  Ski season will be here before you know it!


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 25, 2016)

If BW wants this wknd they should get it with relative ease I'd think
Next tier up after them would be SR, Cat, Loon, Okemo I'd guess


----------



## yeggous (Oct 25, 2016)

The Cat is not going for this week. They're going to focus on burying Upper Lynx and wait for the next window to move lower.

BW may just go for it. Being New Hampshire's only lift serviced golf course gives them a leg up. They've been the first top to bottom in October before.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Los (Oct 25, 2016)

yeggous said:


> The Cat is not going for this week. They're going to focus on burying Upper Lynx and wait for the next window to move lower.
> 
> BW may just go for it. Being New Hampshire's only lift serviced golf course gives them a leg up. They've been the first top to bottom in October before.
> 
> ...



Wow. I never considered it a possibility that Bretton would open this early. If they do open this weekend, do you think it would be foolish to expect that it will be less of a madhouse than what I presume today and tomorrow will be like at killington??


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jully (Oct 25, 2016)

yeggous said:


> The Cat is not going for this week. They're going to focus on burying Upper Lynx and wait for the next window to move lower.
> 
> BW may just go for it. Being New Hampshire's only lift serviced golf course gives them a leg up. They've been the first top to bottom in October before.
> 
> ...



Yeah I didn't think Wildcat was going for this week, I'm guessing SR isn't either.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 25, 2016)

Los said:


> Wow. I never considered it a possibility that Bretton would open this early. If they do open this weekend, do you think it would be foolish to expect that it will be less of a madhouse than what I presume today and tomorrow will be like at killington??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Yes it would be much less of a mad house. Different client base for sure.


----------



## Jully (Oct 25, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Yes it would be much less of a mad house. Different client base for sure.



K when it opens midweek isn't unbearable either. The big rush comes this weekend...


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 25, 2016)

If Sunday River doesn't open, which appears to be the case, BW will likely be a fair bit busier than prior years, but definitely not as busy Killington.  Rangeview is a pretty wide trail.  If they can cover most of it, there's room for a lot of skiers.  The HSQ servicing it will absorb most of the crowds.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 25, 2016)

Jully said:


> K when it opens midweek isn't unbearable either. The big rush comes this weekend...



Hoping it isn't too bad tomorrow. Looking at the webcam only a few people have skied by but rime may be seeing more of the traffic. With the guns blazing it is hard to see much


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 25, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> If Sunday River doesn't open, which appears to be the case, BW will likely be a fair bit busier than prior years, but definitely not as busy Killington.  Rangeview is a pretty wide trail.  If they can cover most of it, there's room for a lot of skiers.  The HSQ servicing it will absorb most of the crowds.



Couple times I skied early there, there tends not to be great cover on some edges under the chair.


----------



## machski (Oct 25, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> If Sunday River doesn't open, which appears to be the case, BW will likely be a fair bit busier than prior years, but definitely not as busy Killington.  Rangeview is a pretty wide trail.  If they can cover most of it, there's room for a lot of skiers.  The HSQ servicing it will absorb most of the crowds.



I'd say Sunday River a bit of a long shot but this afternoon's report isn't closing the door on the possibility.  Given MWO'S autoroad temp data at 1600' right now is about 35 degrees, I'd say both BW and SR will be long shots.  Depends how cold and dry it gets the next several nights.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 25, 2016)

machski said:


> I'd say Sunday River a bit of a long shot but this afternoon's report isn't closing the door on the possibility.  Given MWO'S autoroad temp data at 1600' right now is about 35 degrees, I'd say both BW and SR will be long shots.  Depends how cold and dry it gets the next several nights.



I expect we'll know by noon tomorrow if SR or BW will open on Thursday. Given the wet weather to follow that will likely be their shot. If they don't have solid production tonight then we're SOL.


----------



## machski (Oct 25, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I expect we'll know by noon tomorrow if SR or BW will open on Thursday. Given the wet weather to follow that will likely be their shot. If they don't have solid production tonight then we're SOL.



Agree


----------



## Los (Oct 26, 2016)

even if BW does manage to open, it's supposed to be warm and rainy this weekend...


----------



## yeggous (Oct 26, 2016)

Los said:


> even if BW does manage to open, it's supposed to be warm and rainy this weekend...



Yes I don't have big expectations for this weekend. I'm focused on my option(s) for tomorrow. I plan to come down with a cold.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Oct 26, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Yes I don't have big expectations for this weekend. I'm focused on my option(s) for tomorrow. I plan to come down with a cold.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Jealous! I can't get out until next Monday at the earliest. As long as K is open, I won't be complaining though.


----------



## Los (Oct 26, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Yes I don't have big expectations for this weekend. I'm focused on my option(s) for tomorrow. I plan to come down with a cold.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



You know that I'm taking that as a Yeggous guarantee that Bretton will open tomorrow, right? 

Seriously though, they updated their snow report at 11 and don't seem to hint at an imminent opening... That's my read anyway...


----------



## yeggous (Oct 26, 2016)

Los said:


> You know that I'm taking that as a Yeggous guarantee that Bretton will open tomorrow, right?
> 
> Seriously though, they updated their snow report at 11 and don't seem to hint at an imminent opening... That's my read anyway...



Yeah, I think the situation is not looking promising for SR and BW tomorrow. Without boots on the ground giving us a status report it's hard to be sure. I'm thinking about taking a closer look at Friday's forecast. If I think it'll rain on Friday at K-Mart, then I'll go tomorrow. Otherwise I may (or may not) hold off until Friday. Soul searching time.


----------



## Los (Oct 26, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Soul searching time.



Godspeed brother! 

I just hate getting teased. And so do my kids! I guess I probably shouldn't have told them there's a chance... doh....


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jully (Oct 26, 2016)

Even though Bretton's report doesn't hint at an opening, they've opened with little to no notice previously. My guess would be that they themselves don't even know! Stinks that there is no webcam. We have no idea as to how much snow they've made or even when they started making snow! Just a picture yesterday on Twitter/Facebook showing a half decent amount made up top.


----------



## yeggous (Oct 26, 2016)

Jully said:


> Even though Bretton's report doesn't hint at an opening, they've opened with little to no notice previously. My guess would be that they themselves don't even know! Stinks that there is no webcam. We have no idea as to how much snow they've made or even when they started making snow! Just a picture yesterday on Twitter/Facebook showing a half decent amount made up top.



Yeah, but usually they at least let you know the night before. If the choice were SR or BW, then this would't be so bad. Positions yourself in the North Conway and you're an hour or less from both. But Killington is far away and largely the opposite direction.


----------



## Jully (Oct 26, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Yeah, but usually they at least let you know the night before. If the choice were SR or BW, then this would't be so bad. Positions yourself in the North Conway and you're an hour or less from both. But Killington is far away and largely the opposite direction.



Oh yeah they'll absolutely announce the night before. That'd be hilarious if they announced Thursday morning at 6. Also would result in the emptiest opening day in history.

Praying we'll hear something tonight, but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## Los (Oct 26, 2016)

Yeah and it only showed a single snow gun operating!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Oct 26, 2016)

Los said:


> Yeah and it only showed a single snow gun operating!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Did you see Sunday River's post on Twitter?
https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CvtRjRoWYAADOLx.jpg:large

If that is the top of the Chondola tomorrow would be really rough.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 26, 2016)

It is.North Peak lodge in the background


----------



## drjeff (Oct 26, 2016)

Jully said:


> Even though Bretton's report doesn't hint at an opening, they've opened with little to no notice previously. My guess would be that they themselves don't even know! Stinks that there is no webcam. We have no idea as to how much snow they've made or even when they started making snow! Just a picture yesterday on Twitter/Facebook showing a half decent amount made up top.










One of BW's snowmakers put this pic up on a snowmakers group FB page about 2 hrs ago.

BW might very well be spinning a lift quite soon......


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 26, 2016)

Also at BW


----------



## yeggous (Oct 26, 2016)

drjeff said:


> One of BW's snowmakers put this pic up on a snowmakers group FB page about 2 hrs ago.
> 
> BW might very well be spinning a lift quite soon......



still not convinced. that's the very top of the trail. there have been years where they have great coverage up top but the bottom is a mud pit. until I see photos of the bottom I will remain skeptical.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 26, 2016)

yeggous said:


> still not convinced. that's the very top of the trail. there have been years where they have great coverage up top but the bottom is a mud pit. until I see photos of the bottom I will remain skeptical.



A couple of years ago they let you ski through that mud pit for free! If they offered something similar on Saturday and it's not raining I'd be willing to do it again.

Dr. Jeff, can you link the snowmakers Facebook group you mention.


----------



## Jully (Oct 26, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> A couple of years ago they let you ski through that mud pit for free! If they offered something similar on Saturday and it's not raining I'd be willing to do it again.
> 
> Dr. Jeff, can you link the snowmakers Facebook group you mention.



I think last year even the bottom of the trail was rough. Not sure if they'd last through the weekend with that kind of base though. Even parts of K's base got skied down on Tuesday I heard. I hope Killington continues to bury their current terrain while it is still cold before opening other trails.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 26, 2016)

Jully said:


> I think last year even the bottom of the trail was rough. Not sure if they'd last through the weekend with that kind of base though. Even parts of K's base got skied down on Tuesday I heard. I hope Killington continues to bury their current terrain while it is still cold before opening other trails.



Not down to the base today at K


----------



## machski (Oct 26, 2016)

Jully said:


> I think last year even the bottom of the trail was rough. Not sure if they'd last through the weekend with that kind of base though. Even parts of K's base got skied down on Tuesday I heard. I hope Killington continues to bury their current terrain while it is still cold before opening other trails.



They are, went today and Rime was completely covered and continuing to get the goods.  Reason was completely covered with a full park in place (guns off likely for safety with the park open) and upper East fall was getting hammered but not yet open.  All this while superstar was getting completely hammered top to bottom all day by EVERY gun on the trail.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 26, 2016)

machski said:


> They are, went today and Rime was completely covered and continuing to get the goods.  Reason was completely covered with a full park in place (guns off likely for safety with the park open) and upper East fall was getting hammered but not yet open.  All this while superstar was getting completely hammered top to bottom all day by EVERY gun on the trail.



Reason started out weird with chopped up something. Then skied okay then by the end of the day was starting to get scrapped. Rime was nice all day but the guns were a'blazin'


----------



## Los (Oct 28, 2016)

Looks like snowmaking temps won't return until next weekend... is that right?


----------



## mriceyman (Oct 28, 2016)

Los said:


> Looks like snowmaking temps won't return until next weekend... is that right?



Looks that way atm.. maybe short windows they can resurface but no extended periods of cold


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Oct 30, 2016)

Bretton Woods today. They have very little snow at the base. But there was serious snow on the Kanc on Friday.



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Los (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm starting to think that 11/19 at BW is a definite... CANNOT WAIT!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 2, 2016)

Los said:


> I'm starting to think that 11/19 at BW is a definite... CANNOT WAIT!!!!!!! :beer:



I'm still hopeful someone in NH opens for next wknd but looking at overnight temps next week up north it seems even that could be unlikely.


----------



## Los (Nov 4, 2016)

It looks like the next opportunity to blow snow for wildcat and bretton will be one week from today. If that's true, is there any chance either could open on sunday the 13th?


----------



## Tin (Nov 4, 2016)

Los said:


> It looks like the next opportunity to blow snow for wildcat and bretton will be one week from today. If that's true, is there any chance either could open on sunday the 13th?



If I was to put money on it, no. K might be the only player going for a few weeks. What is a killer is the cold is not prolonged, the couple of shots coming are 48-72 hour deals in the next few weeks. The sustained cold shot forecast on most models for mid month seems to be pushed back and confined to the mid-west states as of now.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 4, 2016)

Los said:


> Looks like snowmaking temps won't return until next weekend... is that right?



Marginal to low nominal Snowmaking possible at K tonight, Sun night, Wed night, then again Fri, Sat, Sun nights. 8-12 hour shots


----------



## yeggous (Nov 4, 2016)

Tin said:


> If I was to put money on it, no. K might be the only player going for a few weeks. What is a killer is the cold is not prolonged, the couple of shots coming are 48-72 hour deals in the next few weeks. The sustained cold shot forecast on most models for mid month seems to be pushed back and confined to the mid-west states as of now.



Actually is shifted east offshore.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Los (Nov 4, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Actually is shifted east offshore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



So, just to be clear, does this mean we're now expecting average or above-average temps in NH/VT for the second half of November? :dunce:


----------



## Tin (Nov 4, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Actually is shifted east offshore.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



The cold blast next week I see that moving off but the mid month one?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 4, 2016)

Tin said:


> The cold blast next week I see that moving off but the mid month one?


I don't see any cold air for the mid month one???JB still thinks it will happen.

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SnowRider (Nov 4, 2016)

Anyone else think K might be starting to sweat it with only a few weeks left until the World cup? I know there's time for patterns to change and definitely a few cool night scattered in-between, but from what I read on other threads they'll need a few days of 24 hour snowmaking to get it up to standards.


----------



## dlague (Nov 4, 2016)

SnowRider said:


> Anyone else think K might be starting to sweat it with only a few weeks left until the World cup? I know there's time for patterns to change and definitely a few cool night scattered in-between, but from what I read on other threads they'll need a few days of 24 hour snowmaking to get it up to standards.



There seems to be plenty if colder nights in the forecast while it may not provide 24 straight snow making, there are many nights combined that should work.  Remember, this is for FIS so making a wetter snow is probably favorable so it refreezes.  Try will want it firm.


----------



## slatham (Nov 4, 2016)

The folks I follow (one being JB) are indicating a shift colder starting mid month Nov. One has been cautious to not interpret this as a significant negative deviation from normal, but in the elevated areas of New England a return to normal will do the job. Be interested to see whether yeggous agrees that the factors (MJO, strato warming/polar vortex, etc) are still looking good or whether he's sensing something is a foot. One thing I have noticed is the subtle shift from Nov 10th to the "middle" of the month. For most of us - and most areas - the relevant time frame is Thanksgiving, which means we need to get a pattern change by the weekend of 11/19 or we (and the world cup) may not have a happy thanksgiving. But my amateur call is that we get a coastal w/o 11/14 (though it might not be a big snow event) and then we get cold setting in on the back side with a new pattern set up as center US ridge moves to west coast and trough sets up Midwest to East.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 4, 2016)

Actually,K is making snow right now in North Ridge.I see the Superstar chair running again which leads me to believe they will start making snow there soon.They show snowmaking symbols on Superstar on the trali report also.


----------



## slatham (Nov 4, 2016)

Sugarbush blasting too. They and the K have a post on FB.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 4, 2016)

slatham said:


> Sugarbush blasting too. They and the K have a post on FB.



Yup, don't know how far Sugarbush is blasting down Jester though...could be only a few guns at the very top so far. Mid-mountain temps are still showing warm for snowmaking.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 4, 2016)

Tin said:


> The cold blast next week I see that moving off but the mid month one?



It's all relative. Mid month is trending warmer. The PV split is in the process of shifting the action towards Eurasia. I'm still on board for a cold blast in time for Thanksgiving, but it's unlikely to be persistent cold.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 4, 2016)

SnowRider said:


> Anyone else think K might be starting to sweat it with only a few weeks left until the World cup? I know there's time for patterns to change and definitely a few cool night scattered in-between, but from what I read on other threads they'll need a few days of 24 hour snowmaking to get it up to standards.


This is the top of SS
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Nov 4, 2016)

That is a LOT of snow. Whats that picture look like today though?


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 4, 2016)

http://epawaweather.com/2016/11/02/epawa-2016-2017-winter-outlook/


----------



## machski (Nov 4, 2016)

Killington was making on the Great Northern loop to right below the peak lodge and upper Supe during the day today.  As of 1pm they had yet to fire up anything on the North Ridge terrain proper.  I am sure that has since changed tonight.


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 4, 2016)

SnowRider said:


> Anyone else think K might be starting to sweat it with only a few weeks left until the World cup? I know there's time for patterns to change and definitely a few cool night scattered in-between, but from what I read on other threads they'll need a few days of 24 hour snowmaking to get it up to standards.



Not concurrent. There will be hours to piece it together by race time.


----------



## dlague (Nov 4, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> Not concurrent. There will be hours to piece it together by race time.


That what I was saying!  Consecutive  cold nights are ahead which will help out!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## slatham (Nov 5, 2016)

Both Euro and GFS are starting to see a deeper and colder trough next weekend. _Current_ forecasts indicate 60+ hours straight of snowmaking. There are also several nights between now and then as well. Hopefully the cold comes and locks in.

Oh, and that's ALOT of snow on upper SS - more than I would have thought. Can't wait until we get optimal temps and they really light it up.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 5, 2016)

slatham said:


> Both Euro and GFS are starting to see a deeper and colder trough next weekend. _Current_ forecasts indicate 60+ hours straight of snowmaking. There are also several nights between now and then as well. Hopefully the cold comes and locks in.
> 
> Oh, and that's ALOT of snow on upper SS - more than I would have thought. Can't wait until we get optimal temps and they really light it up.



Prediction:  There will be skiing by Thanksgiving, several places.  Leaves are almost totally down here in NNJ and nature is getting ready.  Throw in what they call an incredible "super moon" on the 14 th and the changes will take place :grin: (just made that up lol).  

Do think many should start snowmaking operations soon.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Los (Nov 5, 2016)

4aprice said:


> Prediction:  There will be skiing by Thanksgiving, several places.  Leaves are almost totally down here in NNJ and nature is getting ready.  Throw in what they call an incredible "super moon" on the 14 th and the changes will take place :grin: (just made that up lol).
> 
> Do think many should start snowmaking operations soon.
> 
> ...



That's true actually. The "super moon" factor is often overlooked or undervalued in the models. Could be a real game changer in the next week or two. 

 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Nov 6, 2016)

I do not think Thanksgiving weekend is in jeopardy at all.  Which is what I have been saying all along.  There are more that enough cold event between now and then so ski areas will be blowing snow to get stuff open and Killington will push hard to make sure FIS happens.  Too important!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Nov 8, 2016)

Based on the current forecasts that I'm seeing I'm thinking T2B at Sugarbush for their projected opening of 11/19 is not going to happen. I think they could get enough cold to open Heaven's Gate though. I probably won't make it up there until early December as I'm not expecting opening day to be worth it for me from the way things look at the moment.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 8, 2016)

Don't feel bad. Copper just moved opening day back to the 18th.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## ss20 (Nov 8, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Based on the current forecasts that I'm seeing I'm thinking T2B at Sugarbush for their projected opening of 11/19 is not going to happen. I think they could get enough cold to open Heaven's Gate though. I probably won't make it up there until early December as I'm not expecting opening day to be worth it for me from the way things look at the moment.



Don't count Sugarbush or anyone out until after this weekend.  Guns should be on Friday night through Sunday morning.  Then next week is a total crapshoot.


----------



## benski (Nov 8, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Based on the current forecasts that I'm seeing I'm thinking T2B at Sugarbush for their projected opening of 11/19 is not going to happen. I think they could get enough cold to open Heaven's Gate though. I probably won't make it up there until early December as I'm not expecting opening day to be worth it for me from the way things look at the moment.



When was the last time they opened top to bottom? I think its been a long time.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 8, 2016)

benski said:


> When was the last time they opened top to bottom? I think its been a long time.



Not really...2 years ago they were skiing to the base of Super Bravo on opening day (I was there). I guess you could technically say it wasn't T2B since HG wasn't open...but that wasn't due to lack of snow/cold. That was due to HG not having had final inspection after needing a part replaced at the last minute in the backup motor.

Pretty sure they were also T2B the year before that.


----------



## slatham (Nov 8, 2016)

Thanksgiving hinges on next weeks storm (or no storm) and whether the pattern can at least "step-down" to colder if not outright change. Models not helping right now.....


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 8, 2016)

Loon starts snow making Wednesday night and announced a tentative 11/18 opening.  Will they beat Sunday River?


----------



## Jully (Nov 8, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Loon starts snow making Wednesday night and announced a tentative 11/18 opening.  Will they beat Sunday River?



Doubt it. They could open on the same day though. I'm surprised they're predicting such a quick turnaround though from snowmaking to open.


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 8, 2016)

Jully said:


> Doubt it. They could open on the same day though. I'm surprised they're predicting such a quick turnaround though from snowmaking to open.



They can open quick.  Three years ago they opened 11/8 on one night of guns.  Thin cover for sure, helped by a few inches of natural.


----------



## machski (Nov 8, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> They can open quick.  Three years ago they opened 11/8 on one night of guns.  Thin cover for sure, helped by a few inches of natural.


SR may well open this weekend, they are getting close.


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 8, 2016)

Hope your right!  Rather not have to go to K with the m asses. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 9, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Loon starts snow making Wednesday night and announced a tentative 11/18 opening.  Will they beat Sunday River?



Our snowmakers have waited long enough. Tonight, they'll finally get to work.

Tonight's forecast calls for plummeting temps, which should allow us to fire up the guns on trails like Exodus, Upper Bear Claw, Upper Picked Rock, Upper Flying Fox, Crosscut, and Basin Street. After a brief warmup on Thursday, even colder weather (and even more intense snowmaking) look to be on tap for the weekend. Right now, our main goal is to open for skiing and riding on Friday, Nov. 18


----------



## Vortex (Nov 9, 2016)

With the Boston Ski show going on I bet they get Sr open this weekend.  If they can make tonight....

Edit guns come on line around midnight tonight.

I am Hoping for a soft opening Thursday or Friday.

Bob


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 9, 2016)

Loveland opens tomorrow.  That shows you just how warm it's been.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 12, 2016)

Bretton Woods open tomorrow 11-4, top-to-bottom on Rangeview. Free lift ticket with a canned food donation.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 12, 2016)

Nice!  Sounds like a plan. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 12, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Bretton Woods open tomorrow 11-4, top-to-bottom on Rangeview. Free lift ticket with a canned food donation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


In 

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 12, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> In
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app



I am thinking I am in as well! Can sleep in a little later than skiing at K and no walking up the stairs (which isn't bad but it is still walking up the stairs. And Free is free. Did it last year but it was on a week day = no lines. Sunday maybe different.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 12, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> I am thinking I am in as well! Can sleep in a little later than skiing at K and no walking up the stairs (which isn't bad but it is still walking up the stairs. And Free is free. Did it last year but it was on a week day = no lines. Sunday maybe different.



I will see you gentlemen at the bar!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mbedle (Nov 13, 2016)

I may be off on this, but it looks like there will be no snowmaking this entire week anywhere in the northeast. I would guess that is going to delay a lot of openings planned for next weekend.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 13, 2016)

mbedle said:


> I may be off on this, but it looks like there will be no snowmaking this entire week anywhere in the northeast. I would guess that is going to delay a lot of openings planned for next weekend.


I think some resurfacing can happen up high at night but that probably it. Things look to change soon.

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Nov 13, 2016)

mbedle said:


> I may be off on this, but it looks like there will be no snowmaking this entire week anywhere in the northeast. I would guess that is going to delay a lot of openings planned for next weekend.





ALLSKIING said:


> I think some resurfacing can happen up high at night but that probably it. Things look to change soon.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app



Correct on both counts.  Looks like we'll get some substantial cold starting next weekend.  Resorts that shot for a Turkey Day opening might just make it, but anyone who was shooting for the 19th is screwed.  

Meanwhile... Sunday River... who assured everyone they'd still be competitive in the early season game, probably won't open til next week, a full month later than Killington.  Highway Star, we need one of your "Epic Fail" threads!


----------



## machski (Nov 13, 2016)

ss20 said:


> Correct on both counts.  Looks like we'll get some substantial cold starting next weekend.  Resorts that shot for a Turkey Day opening might just make it, but anyone who was shooting for the 19th is screwed.
> 
> Meanwhile... Sunday River... who assured everyone they'd still be competitive in the early season game, probably won't open til next week, a full month later than Killington.  Highway Star, we need one of your "Epic Fail" threads!


SR also lied about doubling the # of guns in Aurora.  The only spot they added was the very bottom where they extended the line coming from Paradigm/Vortex to the QL triple.  Otherwise, same gun placement as always.  Just no where near close enough spacing to get open in very marginal weather.  T2 and even Sunday Punch is equipped for that with guns no more than 15 feet apart or so, spacing much wider on all their Aurora terrain.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 13, 2016)

ss20 said:


> Correct on both counts.  Looks like we'll get some substantial cold starting next weekend.  Resorts that shot for a Turkey Day opening might just make it, but anyone who was shooting for the 19th is screwed.
> 
> Meanwhile... Sunday River... who assured everyone they'd still be competitive in the early season game, probably won't open til next week, a full month later than Killington.  Highway Star, we need one of your "Epic Fail" threads!



SR lost to BW also. Although BW might not be able to be open next week either.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 13, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I will see you gentlemen at the bar!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Didn't see this until now. Never made it to the bar. skied 10:30 to 2 then drank a few in the lot and took off.


----------



## slatham (Nov 13, 2016)

Given current forecast if a particular area doesn't have enough to open today then they will not be able to open next weekend. There does look to be colder weather coming late next weekend/early next week, but the models are not in agreement and timing is critical. Recalling this weekends weather was not the cold shot we thought it would be, I cast a cautious eye on a 7+ day forecast.


----------



## Los (Nov 13, 2016)

so how was Bretton today for those who made it?


----------



## yeggous (Nov 13, 2016)

Los said:


> so how was Bretton today for those who made it?



Top 80% was great. The bottom was thin so rock skis were required. The snow was soft and no lift lines to speak of. Things got crowded on the narrow trail around 11:30 but emptied out mid afternoon.




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 13, 2016)

Good day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 14, 2016)

I wouldn't goes as far to say rock skis were needed but grass and a little dirt was seen. I saw one rock poking out in the section shown in the above photo. Besides what was shown in that picture everything else had coverage. the trail got wider as the day went on as more people slowly adventured off of the groomed. Opening day there last year was on the 18th and it had better coverage then.


----------



## Los (Nov 14, 2016)

We'll be there sunday if they can manage to stay open after this week's heat wave. 

So far this season is teeing up just like last season. I hope that changes but I'm bracing myself for another warm and rainy winter.


----------



## SnowRock (Nov 14, 2016)

Starting to get the itch despite getting a great mt bike ride in this past weekend. Stowe was projecting the 19th.. that still possible? 

Was thinking I may try the leave super early from NJ and hit K on friday and then head north to pick up some beers and be at stowe on Saturday.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 14, 2016)

Bike is back out from warranty fix. Im no longer worried about skiing wrod for now and ill enjoy these temps for a bit longer. I see no reason to sweat this winter yet.


----------



## The Sneak (Nov 14, 2016)

Supposed to be 60 down here in RI this coming Sat. Hoping to get a nice 40 mi ride in. Still have yet to have skis tuned or buy the new ski pants / jacket I desperately need.


----------



## prsboogie (Nov 15, 2016)

From Stowe today

Stowe’s planned opening day for the 2016-2017 winter season has been re-scheduled to Wednesday, November 23rd (weather permitting). Here at Stowe we began snowmaking operations during the final week of October and we have had the snow guns running at every available opportunity since that time. Unfortunately, periods of unseasonably mild temperatures over the past two weeks have made it difficult to achieve the snow depths we need on Lower North Slope and around the base of the FourRunner Quad. Like you, we are eagerly anticipating the opening of the ski and ride season. 

We'll update our friends, fans and followers on our social media channels (links below) if there are any changes to this date, as well as the conditions page at stowe.com and the Snow Phone (802-253-3600).

Here's to a great season at Stowe!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## slatham (Nov 15, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> From Stowe today
> 
> Stowe’s planned opening day for the 2016-2017 winter season has been re-scheduled to Wednesday, November 23rd (weather permitting). Here at Stowe we began snowmaking operations during the final week of October and we have had the snow guns running at every available opportunity since that time. Unfortunately, periods of unseasonably mild temperatures over the past two weeks have made it difficult to achieve the snow depths we need on Lower North Slope and around the base of the FourRunner Quad. Like you, we are eagerly anticipating the opening of the ski and ride season.
> 
> ...



Well I guess the good news is that the weather looks to turn colder next week. I doubt anyone will open this weekend unless they already have it on the ground and are just waiting.

Lets hope the forecasted cold hits and holds.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 15, 2016)

snoseek said:


> Bike is back out from warranty fix. Im no longer worried about skiing wrod for now and ill enjoy these temps for a bit longer. I see no reason to sweat this winter yet.



+1. Turns out the bass are still biting in the reservoirs too.

Most likely that winter will lock in for good on or around the 28th.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 15, 2016)

prsboogie said:


> From Stowe today
> 
> Stowe’s planned opening day for the 2016-2017 winter season has been re-scheduled to Wednesday, November 23rd (weather permitting). Here at Stowe we began snowmaking operations during the final week of October and we have had the snow guns running at every available opportunity since that time. Unfortunately, periods of unseasonably mild temperatures over the past two weeks have made it difficult to achieve the snow depths we need on Lower North Slope and around the base of the FourRunner Quad. Like you, we are eagerly anticipating the opening of the ski and ride season.
> 
> ...



Can't say I'm surprised...I'm waiting for similar announcements from other resorts. Hard to tell from Sugarbush's Heaven's Gate camera angle whether they made enough. From the view on the camera I say no, but for all I know there are giant whales just out of view on Downspout that they can push out.


----------



## Jully (Nov 15, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Can't say I'm surprised...I'm waiting for similar announcements from other resorts. Hard to tell from Sugarbush's Heaven's Gate camera angle whether they made enough. From the view on the camera I say no, but for all I know there are giant whales just out of view on Downspout that they can push out.



SL had previously anticipated this weekend and has more or less put that notion to bed as well.


----------



## benski (Nov 15, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Can't say I'm surprised...I'm waiting for similar announcements from other resorts. Hard to tell from Sugarbush's Heaven's Gate camera angle whether they made enough. From the view on the camera I say no, but for all I know there are giant whales just out of view on Downspout that they can push out.



Doubt it. They had several guns going at the base of the lift so I bet its worse just up hill from the lift.


----------



## WWF-VT (Nov 15, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Can't say I'm surprised...I'm waiting for similar announcements from other resorts. Hard to tell from Sugarbush's Heaven's Gate camera angle whether they made enough. From the view on the camera I say no, but for all I know there are giant whales just out of view on Downspout that they can push out.



There's a chance for Plan B - Mt Ellen with Rim Run and Elbow.  Run the Summit chair and download on the GMX.....


----------



## dlague (Nov 15, 2016)

Lots of dates getting pushed back in Colorado.  Vail, Breck, Eldora all just announced.  Keystone was pushed back two weeks but now opening this weekend.  Looks like there maybe some pushed back dates for New England too.  I talked to some of the Lake Louise Ski Team and they are hurting for snow too and may not pull off the Men's  World Cup with out snow soon.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Nov 15, 2016)

dlague said:


> Lots of dates getting pushed back in Colorado.  Vail, Breck, Eldora all just announced.  Keystone was pushed back two weeks but now opening this weekend.  Looks like there maybe some pushed back dates for New England too.  I talked to some of the Lake Louise Ski Team and they are hurting for snow too and may not pull off the Men's  World Cup with out snow soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



That'd be really funny if killington was able to host the event but LL couldn't that same weekend. Obviously a downhill is a lot harder to host than GS/SL, but still.


----------



## Jully (Nov 15, 2016)

With so many dates pushed back, I wonder what happens if people bought tickets online for those dates? I think SL had tickets selling online for 11/17 not long ago and I'm sure SR had stuff too. Are they truly non refundable even if the Mountain isn't open? I can't imagine that'd be good for their online ticket sales.


----------



## benski (Nov 15, 2016)

Jully said:


> With so many dates pushed back, I wonder what happens if people bought tickets online for those dates? I think SL had tickets selling online for 11/17 not long ago and I'm sure SR had stuff too. Are they truly non refundable even if the Mountain isn't open? I can't imagine that'd be good for their online ticket sales.



I guess one could argue it was a risky bet to buy those tickets in the first place without a refund policy. You can't blame the resort.


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 15, 2016)

Liftopia refunded late season tickets I had to ABasin when they closed early due to lack of snow. No hassle, just a quick email got it done.  I'm sure any resort would do the same. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mbedle (Nov 16, 2016)

What If The Resort Closes On The Day Of My Ticket?
In the case of a resort closure, Liftopia will work directly with the resort to determine an appropriate resolution. Once a resolution is reached, we will contact all affected Liftopia customers via email or phone as soon as possible. We cannot say in advance what the resolution might be, as it depends upon the resort and situation, but please know that we will work on your behalf to secure the best solution we can.


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 16, 2016)

At least the good news is that by monday the overnight temps will be dropping into the 20's, as colder air filters in Sunday evening.  Through most of the region, resorts can blow long and hard...  



			
				National Weather Service - Portland said:
			
		

> Upper trough swinging in from the west will push surface lowpressure toward the region Saturday night. New area of low pressure
> will redevelop over New England late Saturday night and early
> Sunday as upper trough goes negative over the region. Looking for
> increasing clouds overnight with rain after midnight.
> ...


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 16, 2016)

Loon has updated their projected opening day to next Wednesday 11/23


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 16, 2016)

And Wildcat. "Our crew has worked nonstop every chance they've had and it looks like they need just one more cold window on the lower mountain to get trails ready for top-to-bottom skiing and riding".That cold window wont happen till next week.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 16, 2016)

Sugarloaf has also."We still need a solid stretch of snowmaking on most of Tote Road before it's ready to ski, so don't get too excited about an opening day this weekend".


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 16, 2016)

And Sunday River."We're keeping our eye on the mercury for the next cold snap, and as soon as it hits we're ready to top off the trails we've been working on and kick off the season".


----------



## drjeff (Nov 16, 2016)

This weekend.... Unless you're open already, not happening.  By Turkey Day we'll likely have a bunch of WROD options around the Northeast to ski off that 2nd helping of stuffing ;-)

This being patient stuff for the weather to start doing what it's supposed to stinks!


----------



## Madroch (Nov 16, 2016)

Crap-  was all set to make the 7.5 round trip to Stowe sat-  enjoy lapping the quad on groomers early season to remind legs how to ski... k will be sh$t show sat I am afraid...


----------



## Jully (Nov 16, 2016)

Madroch said:


> Crap-  was all set to make the 7.5 round trip to Stowe sat-  enjoy lapping the quad on groomers early season to remind legs how to ski... k will be sh$t show sat I am afraid...



Sunday is likely going to be just as bad too, so no skiing again for me this weekend either unless BW can somehow manage to stay open. There's a good chance I'll have skied in October but not November this year! Probably going to ski the Sunday after Thanksgiving, but that's dependent on me getting home at a reasonable hour on Saturday...


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 16, 2016)

Jully said:


> Sunday is likely going to be just as bad too, so no skiing again for me this weekend either unless BW can somehow manage to stay open. There's a good chance I'll have skied in October but not November this year! Probably going to ski the Sunday after Thanksgiving, but that's dependent on me getting home at a reasonable hour on Saturday...



Can't see BW having a chance to open this weekend without any chance to blow since last Saturday. Sunday it was very thin (read dirt and grass) on the bottom pitch


----------



## dlague (Nov 16, 2016)

Stowe just announced delayed opening.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm hoping to kick off the season Saturday at Mt. Snow.  I want to start to flex that peaks pass!


----------



## dlague (Nov 16, 2016)

Hope is on the way for me in any case!  

https://opensnow.com/dailysnow/colo..._term=facebook&utm_campaign=coloradodailysnow

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Nov 16, 2016)

Sugarbush seems to still be holding out hope of opening this weekend (although if I was a betting man I say they end up pushing it back):



> Status update for Wed, Nov 16
> 
> Snowmaking has begun and continues when the temps allow. We're in the middle of a warm spell now, but next week looks very wintery, with snow in the forecast Sunday-Friday. Check our summit webcam for the freshest natural snow updates.
> 
> Our projected Opening Day at Lincoln Peak is Saturday, November 19th, capped off with Big Kicker season kickoff party that evening at Lareau Farm with our neighbors Mad River Glen. Check back on Thursday, November 17th for updates.


----------



## slatham (Nov 16, 2016)

Mount Snow targeting Nov 24th......


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 16, 2016)

dlague said:


> Hope is on the way for me in any case!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



I think a change is on the way for everybody. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## drjeff (Nov 16, 2016)

Bostonian said:


> I'm hoping to kick off the season Saturday at Mt. Snow.  I want to start to flex that peaks pass!



This Saturday the 19th?  Not a chance they'll be open with the current forecast

Next Saturday the 26th - 99.99% chance they'll be open

Typically takes them about 72hrs to get enough down all the way down to the base to get open in typical November temps - looks like that window they need will arrive sometime on Sunday this weekend


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 16, 2016)

Email just received from Mt. Snow stated Thanksgiving Day opening. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Nov 16, 2016)

And now Sugarbush has made it official:



> We are changing our Opening Day. Here is a note from Win:
> 
> The warm temperatures of the past few days and the forecast through the weekend will not allow us to open as planned on Saturday. However, it is turning colder late Sunday, with snow in the forecast. The snow we have made on the upper mountain, in combination with new snowmaking, should allow us to open on Wednesday, November 23rd at Lincoln Peak. We anticipate skiing on Upper Jester, Downspout, and Upper Organgrinder, with downloading on the Super Bravo lift. As temperatures permit, we will strive to open top-to-bottom as soon as possible.


----------



## dlague (Nov 16, 2016)

They are all falling!  East and west minus a few.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 16, 2016)

dlague said:


> They are all falling!  East and west minus a few.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


Love this time of year!

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Los (Nov 16, 2016)

Who'd have thought we'd end up having a November even worse than last year's epic disaster of a November?? 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SallyCat (Nov 16, 2016)

Am I wrong to be encouraged by the Jay forecast?


----------



## Quietman (Nov 16, 2016)

Los said:


> Who'd have thought we'd end up having a November even worse than last year's epic disaster of a November??



As long as we don't have a repeat of last December!

This is from Peterborough

___________H__L____rain  
Mon 12/21	45°/24°	0 IN	
Tue 12/22	54°/35°	0.44 IN	
Wed 12/23	52°/35°	0.64 IN	
Thu 12/24	65°/40°	0.20 IN	
Fri 12/25	61°/35°	0 IN	
Sat 12/26	49°/33°	0 IN


----------



## cdskier (Nov 16, 2016)

Yea...a slow November doesn't bother me too much as I have plenty of other things to catch up on and get done before skiing starts anyway. As long as it gets cold and stays cold soon so I can be skiing in December, I'll be happy.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 16, 2016)

Made the news with 2 of my kids while skiing BW Sunday...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 16, 2016)

Los said:


> Who'd have thought we'd end up having a November even worse than last year's epic disaster of a November??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Nov wasn't that bad Dec was terrible.

Sent from my LG-H901 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Nov 16, 2016)

SallyCat said:


> View attachment 21005
> 
> Am I wrong to be encouraged by the Jay forecast?



Interesting, call for rain around Killington on some of those days.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Nov 16, 2016)

Meanwhile the singletrack is gonna be grippy tomorrow. Its coming.


----------



## Jully (Nov 17, 2016)

Sunday River opening day announced to be November 23rd (Wednesday) if not earlier. They've waited a long time to announce any dates, so they must feel pretty confident!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 18, 2016)

First I heard of this kind of snow.Jay Peak website: Saturday’s temps will be in the mid-30s until nightfall when freezing temps will take over. Then it’s snow-time; anywhere from 10” to 18” could accumulate between Sunday and late Tuesday. Keep an eye out as we will be updating this as more info comes in.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 18, 2016)

Rumor has it Hunter will open either Wed or Friday. I know they will be open next weekend, since I will be at K for the world cup.


----------



## Jully (Nov 18, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> First I heard of this kind of snow.Jay Peak website: Saturday’s temps will be in the mid-30s until nightfall when freezing temps will take over. Then it’s snow-time; anywhere from 10” to 18” could accumulate between Sunday and late Tuesday. Keep an eye out as we will be updating this as more info comes in.



Good lord. Maybe I should be taking Monday off work.


----------



## Quietman (Nov 18, 2016)

TWC is saying 12" at Stove and more further north.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 18, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> Rumor has it Hunter will open either Wed or Friday. I know they will be open next weekend, since I will be at K for the world cup.



I'll make some mainline turns for you. I'll be at K early next week but wouldn't think of going near there over Thanksgiving


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 18, 2016)

JimG. said:


> I'll make some mainline turns for you. I'll be at K early next week but wouldn't think of going near there over Thanksgiving



Make some turns for me! I will be doing the Human Slalom at K in between watching the Women rip!


----------



## slatham (Nov 20, 2016)

Snowmaking already in progress atop Mt Snow 11am.....


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 20, 2016)

slatham said:


> Snowmaking already in progress atop Mt Snow 11am.....



Huntah blowing top to bottom!


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 20, 2016)

Belleayre said 8" at the base this morning. 

Any chance they open Friday?


----------



## JimG. (Nov 20, 2016)

Thankfully it looks like I can skip going to K this week to start my season. 

I think either Hunter or Belle will be open t2b by Wednesday.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 20, 2016)

A little fun at the home area Camelback, PA yesterday.  A preseason get together thrown for season pass holders with the bar open and a bon fire of symbolic skis (which we were allowed to sign with messages) to Ullr.  Funny thing is the timing was perfect and it worked as it was 65, beautiful deck drinking weather before the ceremony and they got about 3 -inches over night.:grin:  Today on the web cam it looks much different and they could be seen moving fan guns into place.  Snow making starts tonight.

Alex

Lake  Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## 180 (Nov 20, 2016)

Russ said Friday for Hunter.   
 If Izzy was here.....


----------



## Los (Nov 21, 2016)

So who do we think will be open by Friday in NNE? 

Sunday River
Sugarloaf
Wildcat
Bretton Woods
Cannon
Cranmore?? 
Mount Sunapee?
Sugarbush
Stowe
Jay
Smuggs? 
Mount Snow 
Stratton
Killington (obviously) 
Okemo 

Does this sound right? Anything else?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 21, 2016)

Los said:


> So who do we think will be open by Friday in NNE?
> 
> Sunday River
> Sugarloaf
> ...


I think hunter Bell a d Windham in Catskills that got a foot of sniw will be open.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 21, 2016)

Bretton Woods looks to open tomorrow. I wonder which 6 trails they are blowing on? 
Be nice to have multiple options instead of just Rangeview for my day up there on Wednesday this week.

[h=2]SNOW REPORTER'S COMMENTS[/h][FONT=&quot]Woohoo!!! The 2016-17 Ski Season is almost here. Last night we got blanketed with about 3 inches of new snow. We had our guns up and running all night on 6 Trails and will keep them cranked as long as conditions allow. As long as base temperatures stay cold enough we are aiming to open tomorrow, November 22.[/FONT]


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 21, 2016)

4aprice said:


> A little fun at the home area Camelback, PA yesterday.  A preseason get together thrown for season pass holders with the bar open and a bon fire of symbolic skis (which we were allowed to sign with messages) to Ullr.  Funny thing is the timing was perfect and it worked as it was 65, beautiful deck drinking weather before the ceremony and they got about 3 -inches over night.:grin:  Today on the web cam it looks much different and they could be seen moving fan guns into place.  Snow making starts tonight.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake  Hopatcong, NJ



Web cam this morning looks promising, but the forecast isn't great.

Don't see any guns on up top thought...

Wonder if they will make it by Friday!


----------



## Los (Nov 21, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> I think hunter Bell a d Windham in Catskills that got a foot of sniw will be open.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



I said NNE - _northern new england!_ Who cares about the Catskills?!?!?! 

Just kidding, that's where I'm from originally. Glad that you guys will be able to enjoy some early season turns!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 21, 2016)

Los said:


> I said NNE - _northern new england!_ Who cares about the Catskills?!?!?!
> 
> Just kidding, that's where I'm from originally. Glad that you guys will be able to enjoy some early season turns!


It All good me about all the Hill's. When I saw Mountain Snow I figured that in South Vermont wondering how much Mt Sniw got?

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 21, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Bretton Woods looks to open tomorrow. I wonder which 6 trails they are blowing on?
> Be nice to have multiple options instead of just Rangeview for my day up there on Wednesday this week.



looks like they will have 3 ways down off of 2 lifts To see which trails they are blowing on: http://brettonwoods.com/alpine_trails/trail_report#top


----------



## snoseek (Nov 21, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Bretton Woods looks to open tomorrow. I wonder which 6 trails they are blowing on?
> Be nice to have multiple options instead of just Rangeview for my day up there on Wednesday this week.
> 
> [h=2]SNOW REPORTER'S COMMENTS[/h][FONT="]Woohoo!!! The 2016-17 Ski Season is almost here. Last night we got blanketed with about 3 inches of new snow. We had our guns up and running all night on 6 Trails and will keep them cranked as long as conditions allow. As long as base temperatures stay cold enough we are aiming to open tomorrow, November 22.[/FONT]




I'm guessing that six trails equals range view, the other wide flat trail off the bethleham quad and maybe that fun little skinny trail to the skiers right of said trail.


Edit my guess was close but Replace skinny trail with cruiser trail off range view....so you got options


----------



## drjeff (Nov 21, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> It All good me about all the Hill's. When I saw Mountain Snow I figured that in South Vermont wondering how much Mt Sniw got?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



Mount Snow got between 6 and 12"+ depending on the elevation, and overnight they were able to increase the number of guns running from just over 130 to just under 170!!!    

Opening day Thursday is now pretty much a given!


----------



## Los (Nov 21, 2016)

snoseek said:


> I'm guessing that six trails equals range view, the other wide flat trail off the bethleham quad and maybe that fun little skinny trail to the skiers right of said trail.
> 
> 
> Edit my guess was close but Replace skinny trail with cruiser trail off range view....so you got options



It's really three trails: Ben (which they have three different names for but is really just one trail), Range View, and Crawford's Blaze, plus a learner's trail. I think these are typically the trails they open first. 

Anyway, woohoo is right! I'm very tempted to use a sick day tomorrow...


----------



## skisheep (Nov 21, 2016)

Los said:


> So who do we think will be open by Friday in NNE?
> 
> Sunday River
> Sugarloaf
> ...


Loon has announced a Wednesday opening.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 21, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Mount Snow got between 6 and 12"+ depending on the elevation, and overnight they were able to increase the number of guns running from just over 130 to just under 170!!!
> 
> Opening day Thursday is now pretty much a given!



I stand corrected, Mount Snow just announced that they pushed opening day up from Thursday to Wednesday!


----------



## Jully (Nov 21, 2016)

Los said:


> It's really three trails: Ben (which they have three different names for but is really just one trail), Range View, and Crawford's Blaze, plus a learner's trail. I think these are typically the trails they open first.
> 
> Anyway, woohoo is right! I'm very tempted to use a sick day tomorrow...



Might be doing the same... Was considering K, but I have early season tix to BW that I have to burn. Additionally there's still a chance K won't be top to bottom by Tuesday, but it looks like they probably will be.


----------



## SnowRock (Nov 21, 2016)

Would love if Hunter could get open by Friday... kind of stuck locally this week/weekend but definitely want to get out. If not, targeting December 2 as first day out up at Stowe, but always like getting a day in November if I can.


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 21, 2016)

SnowRock said:


> Would love if Hunter could get open by Friday... kind of stuck locally this week/weekend but definitely want to get out. If not, targeting December 2 as first day out up at Stowe, but always like getting a day in November if I can.



Seems like Hunter and Belleayre have a shot at it....


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 21, 2016)

From Cannonretty impresive.From GM JD:Cannon peeps... 540 new HKD & SnowLogic guns means we're flowing 4,000 gallons per minute right now on Gary's, Rocket, Zoomer, Paulie's, TimeZone, Lower Cannon, and Lower Gremlin... with only one compressor running... unprecedented firepower for us at these mid-hi 20's temps
Holy crap.Could be opening with much of the front 5.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 21, 2016)

Jiminy Peak got 20". A little surprised they are only opening with 9 trails (I assume some upper/lower trails) considering. But they should have a very good opening Friday.


----------



## dlague (Nov 21, 2016)

It is cool when Killington opens earlier than others, but when you go a month with that as the only option having news of others is even sweeter.  We had a similar issue here.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## kartski (Nov 21, 2016)

Got the E-mail from Hunter, they open Friday.


----------



## slatham (Nov 21, 2016)

Bromley will open this weekend, maybe on Friday. They will make the call on Wednesday as to whether its Fri or Sat.

Amazing that Jiminy picked up 20". Obviously a nice Lake-enhanced band set up for them (and Woodford VT too, which so far has the highest total I have seen - 25"!!!)


----------



## JimG. (Nov 21, 2016)

drjeff said:


> I stand corrected, Mount Snow just announced that they pushed opening day up from Thursday to Wednesday!



I may be there.

Was hoping for someone on my Explorer pass to open Wed.


----------



## skiMEbike (Nov 21, 2016)

Sugarloaf has just announced a Thursday opening !!


----------



## Cornhead (Nov 21, 2016)

Greek Peak is opening Friday

Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 21, 2016)

Looks like Bretton Woods will the second mt to open.
Wahoo!!! The 2016-17 Ski Season is here. Tomorrow the Zephyr High-Speed Quad will start spinning at 9am servicing our Range View Trail


----------



## yeggous (Nov 21, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Looks like Bretton Woods will the second mt to open.
> Wahoo!!! The 2016-17 Ski Season is here. Tomorrow the Zephyr High-Speed Quad will start spinning at 9am servicing our Range View Trail



They already were last weekend. You mean re-open.


----------



## 2Planker (Nov 21, 2016)

They already were #2 when they opened last weekend....


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 21, 2016)

Any idea what trails Mount Snow will be opening with?


----------



## slatham (Nov 21, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Any idea what trails Mount Snow will be opening with?



Right now its Gulch, LJ to Deer to base, Cascade to Canyon.LaunchPad

Maybe they expand tomorrow or Wed?


----------



## yeggous (Nov 21, 2016)

slatham said:


> Right now its Gulch, LJ to Deer to base, Cascade to Canyon.LaunchPad
> 
> Maybe they expand tomorrow or Wed?



Hmmm, will there be lines on Wednesday? I could be convinced to make the trek.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## benski (Nov 21, 2016)

slatham said:


> Right now its Gulch, LJ to Deer to base, Cascade to Canyon.LaunchPad
> 
> Maybe they expand tomorrow or Wed?



I saw Friday they were making snow on Freefall too.


----------



## jaytrem (Nov 21, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Hmmm, will there be lines on Wednesday? I could be convinced to make the trek.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



I suspect it will be pretty quiet on Wed/Thur.


----------



## The Sneak (Nov 21, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Jiminy Peak got 20". A little surprised they are only opening with 9 trails (I assume some upper/lower trails) considering. But they should have a very good opening Friday.



I am not a huge fan of the place, but there's a chance I will be there. Seems like it will be a lot better than your standard Black Friday WROD.


----------



## 4aprice (Nov 21, 2016)

tnt1234 said:


> Web cam this morning looks promising, but the forecast isn't great.
> 
> Don't see any guns on up top thought...
> 
> Wonder if they will make it by Friday!



No way for this weekend.  I was looking at the 3rd & 4th, I think they can do it, but a person I know in management said on Saturday, probably the 9th.  I don''t know if he was just downplaying it or what, they were making snow on Honeymoon Lane all day today and they certainly have the system to get it up and going fast.

2 week forecast that JB was showing was showing cold and some snow for PA while NNE looked to get some good snow.  December is a very busy time of the year for me, maybe I can get a day or 2 up north, but I really  hope we can get local skiing going fast this year.  

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## yeggous (Nov 21, 2016)

jaytrem said:


> I suspect it will be pretty quiet on Wed/Thur.



Any regular Mount Snow skiers been there for opening day? I don't know what to expect.

From my experience elsewhere: Sunday River has been a zoo for a mid-week or weekend opening day. Wildcat and Bretton Woods are always empty, even on a weekend opening day.


----------



## sull1102 (Nov 21, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Any regular Mount Snow skiers been there for opening day? I don't know what to expect.
> 
> From my experience elsewhere: Sunday River has been a zoo for a mid-week or weekend opening day. Wildcat and Bretton Woods are always empty, even on a weekend opening day.



Weekday+possibly a good amount of terrain should make for an excellent Opening day. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ss20 (Nov 21, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Any regular Mount Snow skiers been there for opening day? I don't know what to expect.



I have done the weekend after and it's not bad.  The Bluebird gives a bit too much uphill capacity to ski two ways down.  Yet again, not every chair typically goes up full.  Yet again, there hasn't been some crazy cheap pass available in past year.  So who knows what crowds will do.  Then they usually run the Canyon quad if they have the snow and the demand.  

That being said, I'm gonna be a total hypocrite... thinking about making the trip up for Turkey Day and then again on Sunday.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 22, 2016)

yeggous said:


> They already were last weekend. You mean re
> I guess I was thinking that was not an official opening and just a fund raising,token "we got open for a day" event.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 22, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Any regular Mount Snow skiers been there for opening day? I don't know what to expect.
> 
> From my experience elsewhere: Sunday River has been a zoo for a mid-week or weekend opening day. Wildcat and Bretton Woods are always empty, even on a weekend opening day.



Historically

(Gotta do this is multiple lines as the reply with quote tab is doing it's no spacing between words thing again now  )

Historically though, midweek openings at Mount Snow really aren't too bad.  They'll be a bit of a crowd at opening bell, but them once the lifts have been spinning for a little while, the crowd tends to spread out a bit and the lines become fairly minimal.

Their new opening scheme, especially in how they handle Carinthia now, where they spin the Heavy Metal Double instead of the Nitro quad, and open up Deer Run instead of the section of Long John from the near the top of Carinthia down to the top of Heavy Metal, really helped last year, and they will be doing that same set up this year as well until some terrain expansion gets going - the larger crowds, tend to be at Carinthia, using the park set up on Gulch.  The Bluebird tends to have it's line thin out quickly for those lapping Cascade to Canyon and Long John to Deer run

Weekend openings tend to historically be more of a consistently higher crowd volume all day


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 22, 2016)

Crotched and Pats Peak were blowing last night and this morning


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 22, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Crotched and Pats Peak were blowing last night and this morning



Pats has announced a 12/3 opening, Crotched's site says "first week of December"


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 22, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Pats has announced a 12/3 opening, Crotched's site says "first week of December"



With Pats they could see rain Friday into Saturday (40-50% chance) so I see why they say 12/3. But if the forecast shifts they could open earlier.


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 22, 2016)

Belleayre opening Friday with one trail and the magic carpet.


----------



## dlague (Nov 22, 2016)

I think Cannon will be putting up a really good offering for opening day on Friday.  Multiple lifts and several trails with something for everyone.  It will promote distribution of people.

Snowmaking continues to blast away and it's looking like there will be skiing/riding on 7-10 trails via the Zoomer, Eagle Cliff and Brookside Chairs on opening day 11/25.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## cdskier (Nov 22, 2016)

tnt1234 said:


> Belleayre opening Friday with one trail and the magic carpet.



That would have been tempting if my skis were here in NJ instead of up in VT...haven't been to Belleayre in years.


----------



## Los (Nov 22, 2016)

dlague said:


> I think Cannon will be putting up a really good offering for opening day on Friday.  Multiple lifts and several trails with something for everyone.  It will promote distribution of people.
> 
> Snowmaking continues to blast away and it's looking like there will be skiing/riding on 7-10 trails via the Zoomer, Eagle Cliff and Brookside Chairs on opening day 11/25.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



+1000  I'm very excited about the way they're doing this. A good chunk of the early season last year was confined to a middle cannon WROD. It was so bad.


----------



## dlague (Nov 22, 2016)

Los said:


> +1000  I'm very excited about the way they're doing this. A good chunk of the early season last year was confined to a middle cannon WROD. It was so bad.


Oh I remember with lots of ice!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 22, 2016)

SR opens tomorrow but no ability to purchase a ticket for 11/23 or 11/24 on their site.


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 22, 2016)

cdskier said:


> That would have been tempting if my skis were here in NJ instead of up in VT...haven't been to Belleayre in years.



Yeah, I skied the one trail last year in Dec., but I was already in the area and it was only an extra 45 minutes.  Trying to decide if 1 trail is worth 3 hrs each way.

I mean, I know logically of course it's not.  But I'm trying to decide if I'm going anyway!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 22, 2016)

tnt1234 said:


> Trying to decide if 1 trail is worth 3 hrs each way.
> 
> I mean, I know logically of course it's not.  But I'm trying to decide if I'm going anyway!



Early season struggle is real!


----------



## Tin (Nov 22, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> Early season struggle is real!




But living near 91 is a game changer!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 22, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> SR opens tomorrow but no ability to purchase a ticket for 11/23 or 11/24 on their site.


I just went through the ticket buying link and got to the page to pay.$50


----------



## yeggous (Nov 22, 2016)

I am struggling with my options for tomorrow. Mount Snow seems like the winner so far.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 22, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> I just went through the ticket buying link and got to the page to pay.$50



Looks like it's fixed now. Though their FB ad said it would be $39 tomorrow/Thursday.


----------



## Jully (Nov 22, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Looks like it's fixed now. Though their FB ad said it would be $39 tomorrow/Thursday.



Impressed they're going with their traditional rate despite a lot more offerings than usual. Maybe they suspect it'll be tough to capture some of the market this weekend with everyone opening up.


----------



## Jully (Nov 22, 2016)

Wachusett trying to open Friday too. Everyone is opening up!


----------



## wtcobb (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm tempted for SR Thursday morning before turkey time. Otherwise I'll look to earn some turns early. Gotta work up an appetite right?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 22, 2016)

Tin said:


> But living near 91 is a game changer!



I'm trying to sell my wife on the idea of moving to the Keene area in a couple years. Shave 50 minutes off the trip.

Okemo tomorrow:

"Our snowmaking team announced earlier today that when our three lifts spin tomorrow morning, the combination of six open trails will provide top to bottom skiing and riding for the third year in a row!

We will have the F10 carpet, Sachem quad, and our Sunburst Six turning at 9am. These lifts will be servicing upper and lower World Cup, Nor'easter, Link, Fairway, and Countdown! "

Effectively that's one mostly top to bottom blue run and one top to bottom black to blue run.

Okemo vs Mt Snow tomorrow= same amount of terrain but with Okemo's offering being more overall "challenging".


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 22, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I'm trying to sell my wife on the idea of moving to the Keene area in a couple years. Shave 50 minutes off the trip.
> 
> Okemo tomorrow:
> 
> ...



Never heard these words spoken "Okemo's offering being more overall "challenging"".


----------



## cdskier (Nov 22, 2016)

tnt1234 said:


> Yeah, I skied the one trail last year in Dec., but I was already in the area and it was only an extra 45 minutes.  Trying to decide if 1 trail is worth 3 hrs each way.
> 
> I mean, I know logically of course it's not.  But I'm trying to decide if I'm going anyway!



To a non-skier it would not be logical. To us skiers though, completely different story. Would be a 2 hour trip each way for me...but I'm "saved" from having to even think about making the decision simply due to not having my skis with me. I've done some early season skiing at Belleayre in the past, but I think I usually managed to hold off until they had more than just Onteora open.


----------



## skiMEbike (Nov 22, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> SR opens tomorrow but no ability to purchase a ticket for 11/23 or 11/24 on their site.



Just checked the SR PM report....They've suddenly changed their tune on "plans for opening day".   They went from Barker & Aurora opening to this in the report:  "The current plan is to open with top-to-bottom skiing on Aurora Peak, with access into Aurora basin from the Chondola to Paradigm trail. We may even open terrain on Barker, but it will depend upon how much snow we make tonight. "

I am a little annoyed because I would so much rather ski Right Stuff than Northern Lights    However they did announce that everything will be left au natural (which may be the first & last time you ever hear that from SR).   Either way can't wait to start the season !!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 22, 2016)

So Bolton got 25" of snow and still are not opening until 12/10


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 22, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> So Bolton got 25" of snow and still are not opening until 12/10



If Magic got 25" they'd have 39 trails open.


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 22, 2016)

I was leaning towards SR for tomorrow over Loon, but without Right Stuff, the Loon offering sounds better and it's half the drive for me.  

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## john1200c (Nov 22, 2016)

Anyone know what's going on at Wildcat?  No opening date announced as far as I can tell...


----------



## yeggous (Nov 22, 2016)

john1200c said:


> Anyone know what's going on at Wildcat?  No opening date announced as far as I can tell...



I know they needed 36 hours of production to get open going into this window. And I know they didn't start at the base until yesterday around 9am, then had to shut down this morning due to warming temperatures. They only recently got restarted. Considering how much lower Sunday River is, I bet they experience the same problem.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 22, 2016)

Bretton Woods reopening day was pretty solid today. Guns blasting all day on Range view, Crawford Blaze, Ben and the learning area.  Glazed donut skiing, but the ungroomed area under the lift was skiing great between the little bit of natural they've received and blow over from the guns.  







Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Nov 22, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Bretton Woods reopening day was pretty solid today. Guns blasting all day on Range view, Crawford Blaze, Ben and the learning area.  Glazed donut skiing, but the ungroomed area under the lift was skiing great between the little bit of natural they've received and blow over from the guns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll probably be there on Sunday burning an early season ticket. Hopefully they will have a few more besides Range View open by then if not I'll have a tough time justifying them over Wildcat (assuming they open by Sunday) despite having the prepaid early season tickets.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 22, 2016)

Wildcat plans to open on Thanksgiving. BW should definitely have three unique routes by Sunday. Maybe more

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Nov 22, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I'm trying to sell my wife on the idea of moving to the Keene area in a couple years. Shave 50 minutes off the trip.
> 
> Okemo tomorrow:
> 
> ...



Mount Snow you have Cascade-Canyon and Long John TTB with The Gulch as a nice 600 vertical foot option on the lower mountain.  I've been watching Okemo closely to see if they'd be in the cards for me.  I do like World Cup as a nice trail.  Nor'east on the other hand is just a widened lift line from one of the old pomas with no character.  

I also think it's really stupid that Okemo can't blow Lower Mountain road.  But it's been like that for years.  So because of that you have to be shuttled via bus up to the Northstar, or in good years take the carpet at the base to the Sachem quad.  The amount of snow it would take to get Lower Mountain Road covered is so minute it's painful when they get multiple routes down from the top but they can't blow the 1/4 of a mile from one of the South Ridge lifts to the Northstar.  It's not saving money- instead of running a South Ridge quad they have to run the carpet and Sachem as connecting lifts.


----------



## snoseek (Nov 22, 2016)

I'll be at the Cat on Sunday I think. Lynx top to bottom will be great for getting my legs back. Hoping maybe they get an additional route like polecat to relieve trail crowding but I don't dare to deal with the mt snow crowds


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 22, 2016)

I will be there

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## snoseek (Nov 22, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I will be there
> 
> Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


Nice! Look for my green subie I'll probably have my bike strapped to the back.Orange/ brown pattagucci and MR skis!


Actually Conway may be snowy trails so ill leave the bike at home if that's the case


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 23, 2016)

skiMEbike said:


> Just checked the SR PM report....They've suddenly changed their tune on "plans for opening day".   They went from Barker & Aurora opening to this in the report:  "The current plan is to open with top-to-bottom skiing on Aurora Peak, with access into Aurora basin from the Chondola to Paradigm trail. We may even open terrain on Barker, but it will depend upon how much snow we make tonight. "
> 
> I am a little annoyed because I would so much rather ski Right Stuff than Northern Lights    However they did announce that everything will be left au natural (which may be the first & last time you ever hear that from SR).   Either way can't wait to start the season !!


As of this morning:"We will be offering terrain on the Barker Mountain Express and the Aurora Peak Quad, which will be accessed by the Chondola in South Ridge. and we expect to see Right Stuff, Lower Sunday Punch, Paradigm, Northern Lights, Borealis, Aludra, Lights Out, and Lower Downdraft open,


----------



## Jully (Nov 23, 2016)

Pretty good! I hope expansion is quick for them.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 23, 2016)

Mount Snow says they will try to open Free Fall later today.  Seals the deal for me tomorrow.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 23, 2016)

Killington now open top to bottom.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 23, 2016)

ss20 said:


> Mount Snow says they will try to open Free Fall later today.  Seals the deal for me tomorrow.


I have it from a VERY reliable source that the rope on Freefall will be dropping probably around noon for soft whales under the Ratnik and HKD love that's currently going on there! 

Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 23, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> Killington now open top to bottom.




And the price is now up to $81 from 55


----------



## Bostonian (Nov 23, 2016)

drjeff said:


> I have it from a VERY reliable source that the rope on Freefall will be dropping probably around noon for soft whales under the Ratnik and HKD love that's currently going on there!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



Nice what do you think will be open come saturday?  I am watching the live cam from my office now and they just loaded up the bluebird express.  I am jonesing like crazy!


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 23, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> And the price is now up to $81 from 55



Thats the price for not having to walk the stairs!


----------



## Jully (Nov 23, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> And the price is now up to $81 from 55



That's ridiculous... if people pay that, all the more power to them I guess.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 23, 2016)

Jully said:


> That's ridiculous... if people pay that, all the more power to them I guess.



Early season prices in general are a rip-off. Sugarbush is charging $78 from what I can tell and has less than K open. Okemo is charging $65 which is a bit more reasonable but still high. Stowe is $90 walk-up or $72 online. I'd look up more but I need to hop on a conference call...


----------



## nycskier (Nov 23, 2016)

They charge that much to keep people away. Not enough terrain is open for everyone so they jack up the prices to get less people on the slopes and still make good money.


----------



## catskills (Nov 23, 2016)

Three Catskill Mountain resorts will open Friday 11/25.  Guess which ones 
Its all good and better than last year.  

Daily Freeman News Link


----------



## dlague (Nov 23, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> And the price is now up to $81 from 55


Now is the time to break out those 2 for 1 deals.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Nov 23, 2016)

Ragged started snowmaking last night it looks like. Still planning on Dec 3 opening.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 23, 2016)

dlague said:


> Now is the time to break out those 2 for 1 deals.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app



I used a few when it was 55. I still have 4 more so 40.50 is better than 81.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 23, 2016)

drjeff said:


> I have it from a VERY reliable source that the rope on Freefall will be dropping probably around noon for soft whales under the Ratnik and HKD love that's currently going on there!
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app



Groomed for tomorrow or left in its whale-state?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 23, 2016)

ss20 said:


> Groomed for tomorrow or left in its whale-state?



Probably all whales, unless they REALLY need to push some snow into some areas.  Usually they'll let the Northface trails drain for a few days before pushing the whales out


----------



## sull1102 (Nov 23, 2016)

Cat is over on Freefall now


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 23, 2016)

nycskier said:


> They charge that much to keep people away. Not enough terrain is open for everyone so they jack up the prices to get less people on the slopes and still make good money.



also taking advantage of pent up demand..the junkies need their fix and will pay more for it

i need it baddd mannnn...just one runnnn mannn


----------



## Zand (Nov 23, 2016)

Wachusett opens Friday with Ralph's, Challenger, and Indian summer. No word on the summit yet although they've been blowing conifer and 10th too so maybe they will be good to go soon.


----------



## slatham (Nov 23, 2016)

$81 for Killington? For a couple trails up top and one down to the bottom? Maybe this is crowd control.....


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 23, 2016)

Bretton Woods is pretty decent today!  Guns only on the very bottom of Rangeview. ski on.  Nice way to warm up the legs for $20
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my XT1254 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Nov 23, 2016)

xwhaler said:


> Bretton Woods is pretty decent today!  Guns only on the very bottom of Rangeview. ski on.  Nice way to warm up the legs for $20
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty hard to beat that price!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jully (Nov 23, 2016)

Zand said:


> Wachusett opens Friday with Ralph's, Challenger, and Indian summer. No word on the summit yet although they've been blowing conifer and 10th too so maybe they will be good to go soon.



I heard that they were blowing on 5 trails at once. Given they are Wachusett trails, but that is still some impressive firepower. They'll open up lot of options real fast now (lots of options from a wachusett standpoint).


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 23, 2016)

Hunter looking good lots of snow here picking up season pass ! Pahysched to start season in f less than 2 days.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 23, 2016)

Loon was good today. 4 routes from the gondola and 2 lower down leading to the double.  Not officially TTB but there was a one groomer wide track to the base.  N peak was lit up and should be open for the weekend. 

Sent from my LGMS345 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mbedle (Nov 23, 2016)

I know this will turn around real quick, but you got to love it when there is more open trails/vertical in the northeast than what is being offered in Summit County, CO.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 23, 2016)

Mount Snow did not suck today. There is a first time for everything.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 23, 2016)

Okemo was a good time today. Full report posted in Trip Reports subforum.


----------



## Zand (Nov 23, 2016)

Jully said:


> I heard that they were blowing on 5 trails at once. Given they are Wachusett trails, but that is still some impressive firepower. They'll open up lot of options real fast now (lots of options from a wachusett standpoint).



They installed a new pumphouse this summer and doubled their firepower. So now they can hit practically half the mountain at once. It'll be nice having more terrain open early that's for sure.


----------



## Los (Nov 23, 2016)

Waterville opens Friday with basically a single TTB run, consisting of the following:  Ruthie's Run, Main Street, White Caps, Upper Sel's Choice, Tommy's World Cup Run, and The Pasture. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Nov 23, 2016)

mbedle said:


> I know this will turn around real quick, but you got to love it when there is more open trails/vertical in the northeast than what is being offered in Summit County, CO.


According to on the snow, you are right northeast has 5 more runs open.  It has been a bad start here.

But both have the same number of ski areas open.

Interestingly, there are something like 25 ski areas in Colorado and the Northeast has  has like 100+ of which 43 are in New England states

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 23, 2016)

I believe NY state has the most ski areas in the country

Sent from my XT1565 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JimG. (Nov 24, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Mount Snow did not suck today. There is a first time for everything.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



I was there:



Beautiful weather. Good snow from start to end made it nice. My legs didn't need extra pitch by the end of my day but the North Face would have made it better if it had opened.

Was out 9:45-3:00 half hour lunch at 1.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 25, 2016)

Looking for intel on the Killington scene this weekend. How bad is it going to be (for people who want to recreationally ski, not participate in anything World Cup related) ??  Sunday probably better than Saturday?


----------



## tnt1234 (Nov 25, 2016)

Made the drive to Hunter today.  Was a good time - spring conditions on three feeder trails to the same lower section.  Bumps on some of the top sections by the end of the day, and not to crowded at all....long drive for us, but super glad we did it.  Great way to spend the day outside....


----------



## JimG. (Dec 3, 2016)

Mont St Anne in Quebec open for skiing on 37 trails.

Le Massif also open with 27 trails.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 3, 2016)

Everyone north of NYC should be open by late next week.  And after last year that is amazing to post.


----------



## nycskier (Dec 7, 2016)

Mountain Creek in New Jersey will open Dec 17th!


----------



## ss20 (Dec 7, 2016)

Butternut opening next Thursday.  Lift tickets $25 with everyone getting a $10 credit towards F&B or a lift ticket.  
Catamount next Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 9, 2016)

Snow Ridge opens tomorrow, 12/10, they're claiming 18" of LES

Sent from my XT1064 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Dec 9, 2016)

Berkshire East 12/11


----------



## madriverjack (Dec 9, 2016)

Mad river glen is supposed to open tomorrow 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Tin (Dec 9, 2016)

madriverjack said:


> Mad river glen is supposed to open tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using AlpineZone mobile app



Forget Warren Miller, winter begins tomorrow!


----------



## nycskier (Dec 12, 2016)

Mountain Creek moved up their opening day and will now open Dec 14th!
Camelback opens Dec 15th
Shawnee opens Dec 14th
Mount Peter & Campgaw will open on Dec 17th


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 13, 2016)

Elk Mountain Pa. .Today 
Blue Mountain Pa. Tomorrow


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 13, 2016)

Ski Roundtop PA - 12/15
Ski Whitetail PA - 12/6
Ski Liberty PA - TBD


----------



## Madroch (Dec 13, 2016)

Sundown in CT?  While this topic in years past would have its own multi-page thread - we'll settle for this.  Not that I have been paying too much attention but it seems like sundown has become more conservative or less aggressive in early season snowmaking recently.  Granted weather has sucked- but they seem to have backed off some... could just be my perception.. or some local inversion... but they have missed some windows this year and last... whether that would have affected opening last year or this year can't say....


----------



## skinavy (Dec 13, 2016)

Liberty updated finally, also Friday the 16th. 9:00, 8:30 1st trax for passholders.
Whitetail is 1/2 hour earlier- 8:30 / 8:00 1st trax.

I'll be on travel Thurs so will miss Roundtop's opening, but will be at Liberty.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 13, 2016)

Plattekill opening this Saturday just triple chair be open. Hi


----------



## ss20 (Dec 13, 2016)

Thunder Ridge with it's old-school air hogs + some Top Gun towers kicking Mohawk's arse and their super-duper Pole Cat fans!  Thunder opening Friday, Mohawk Saturday.  

My home hills are in business!

:beer:


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi


----------

